# Kitchen Terminology Glossary & Pronunciation Guide



## jim berman

The ChefTalk Incomplete Guide to Kitchen Terminology & Pronunciation
_as created by the contributors to the web's greatest food resource..._ *ChefTalk*!

Use this thread to post common (and not so common) references to kitchen terminology as well as the pronunciation of those terms.


----------



## kuan

Mise en Place: Meez-ahn-plahs

EVOO: Eee-voh 

Mirepoix: Meer-pwah


----------



## cookingwithfat

kuan,

You got the pronunciation right but forgot to add the definition... 

Mise en Place: The perfect goodness that satisfies the soul of any cook worth his salt that should never, under any circumstances, be touched by any person wearing all black and a bistro apron who has not first provided that cook with a stiff glass of bourbon whiskey.


----------



## jayme

Kuan- LOL
no- EVOO- eevee oh oh- but, after you say it in this manner, you owe Rachel Ray $1.00 in royalties (or is that Shel??) 

Lets see, what are some I have looked up-
Charcuterie- shar-COO-tuhr-ree- the making of cold meat items such as pates, & galantines. As well as the preparation of sausages.

Arborio- ar-BOHR-eoh- small grained rice used to make risotto

Galatte- ga-LAHT- a tart pastry with either sweet or savory filling

ganache- ga-NOSH- a rich mixture of chocolate and heavy cream, usually used as a frosting

bechamel- bay-sha-MELL- a sauce made with milk and roux and seasonings, one of the classic mother sauces.


----------



## mredikop

*The Brigade - At a glance*

*Executive Chef**:* (ex-ec-u-tive shef) Depending on your kitchen... The guy/gal who does the least amount of work and makes the most money or the guy/gal who works harder/faster/better than everyone else and runs the whole damned thing in the kitchen.

Wikipedia Definition: The executive chef is in charge of everything related to the kitchen, including menu creation, personnel management and business aspects. The executive chef can also be referred to as the "head chef" or "chef". However, use of the word "chef" for cook or kitchen helper, or a fast food operator.They have the biggest responsibilites.

*Chef De Cuisine: *(shef day quiz een) This person is in charge of running the kitchen in the Executive Chef's absence which can be all the time, for extended periods of time etc. In a situation where an Executive Chef/Owner has multiple concepts or properties this is the guy'gal who runs the show all the time and gets none of the credit for the food because everyone still assumes it's really Todd English back there on the line just because his name is on the door.

Wikipedia Definition: The chef de cuisine's placement within the kitchen can vary depending on the individual restaurant's hierarchy. Generally, it is equivalent to an executive sous chef position.

*Sous Chef:* (soo shef) The guy/gal doing all the "heavy lifting" (hard work) and getting no kudos for it. Depending on your kitchen this person's job description might include cleaning up the Executive Chef's vomit and helping him/her to his/her car after the shift or dumping him/her in a cab. 

Wikipedia Definition: The Sous Chef is the direct assistant of the executive chef.The sous chef often shares some duties with the executive chef, such as menu planning, costing and ordering. Larger kitchens often have more than one sous chef, with each covering a certain shift or having his or her own area of responsibility, such as the banquet sous chef, in charge of all banquets, or the executive sous chef, in charge of all other sous chefs.

*Expeditor: *(ex-pah-die-ter) Pain in the a** who makes things overly complicated attempting to placate waitresses with PMT/PMS every day of the month who might someday brush against him accidentally and make his day.

Wikipedia Definition: The expeditor - a role generally held by the sous chef - serves as the liaison between the customers in the dining room and the line cooks. With the help of proper coordination and timing, they make sure that the food gets to the wait staff in a timely fashion, so that everyone sitting at a particular table is served simultaneously.

*Chef De Partie:* (shef day partee) Not as fun as it sounds these chefs rarely end up doing any partying and are generally overworked and get sh** on by the higher level managing chefs.

Wikipedia Definition: A _chef de partie_, also known as a "station chef" or "line cook", is in charge of a particular area of production. In large kitchens, each station chef might have several cooks and/or assistants. In most kitchens however, the station chef is the only worker in that department. Line cooks are often divided into a hierarchy of their own, starting with "First Cook", then "Second Cook", and so on as needed.

*Saucier:* (saw-see-ay) That jag off who keeps burning the sauce.

Wikipedia Definition: Prepares sauces, stews, and hot _hors d'oeuvres_, and sautées foods to order. This is usually the highest position of all the stations.

*Poissonier:* (pwa-sohn-ee-ay) The expert cooker of all things fish.

Wikipedia Definition: Prepares fish dishes (this station may be handled by the saucier in some kitchens).

*Entremetier:* (on-trah-met-ee-ay) The guy/gal with the easiest cake walk of a job in the kitchen. These duties could be assigned to other people but since this kid is someone's nephew...

Wikipedia Definition: Prepares vegetables, soups, starches, and eggs. Large kitchens may divide these duties among the vegetable cook, the fry cook, and the soup cook.

*Rotisseur:* (ro-tee-sur) In a big kitchen is that guy/gal drenched in sweat who nobody notices is one of the most talented sumbit**es in the kitchen but he/she never gets the recognition he/she deserves.

Wikipedia Definition: Prepares roasted and braised meats and their gravies, and broils meats and other items to order. A large kitchen may have a separate broiler cook or *grillardin* (gree-yard-ahn) to handle the broiled items. The broiler cook may also prepare deep-fried meats and fish.

*Garde Manger:* (guard mahn-zhay) The guy in the kitchen who's job is of abjectly vital importance who has to be really good with lots of things. This person must understand what goes well in salads and what texture/color/flavor contrasts will work well with cheeses/salads/dressings/etc. Is THE most important job in the kitchen if you ask me. Or in my kitchen is that guy that gets really mad when I keep telling him Radicchio just doesn't go with everything and just because a cheese is artisanal doesn't make it taste good.

Wikipedia Definition: Is responsible for cold foods, including salads and dressings, pâtés, cold _hors d'oeuvres_, and buffet items.

*Pâtissier:* (pah-tiss-ee-ay) Makes pastries and desserts and is always covered in flour, chocolate or both. This poor soul is always sugary, sweaty and in need of a break.

Wikipedia Definition: Prepares pastries and desserts.

*Tournant:* (toor-nahnt) Knows how to do every job in the kitchen and is usually the first one looked at to become the new Sous Chef if the old one falls down some stairs or is gently pushed in front of a bus... by accident!

Wikipedia Definition: Replaces other station heads.


----------



## jayme

[

runs the show all the time and gets none of the credit for the food because everyone still assumes it's really Todd English back there on the line just because his name is on the door. 


Mike- LOL OMG that is too funny- of course Todd IS there- well actually he's in Vegas now..... LOL


----------



## greggourmet

I am working on a french website that is actually a cooking dictionnary :
http://www.mondegourmet.com

I have actually never tought about putting the pronunciation, but would be a good idea. 
If someone speaking both english english and french is interrested in helping me to translate some of the articles, it would also be nice.


----------



## chanonparis1

Brunoise = 2x2 mm
Macedoine = 4x4 mm
Julinne = 1or2 mm x 1or2 mm x 4-8 cm
Jadiniere = 4mm x 4mm x 3 cm
Paysanne = 5mm x 5mm x 1 mm ( for leek 1 cm long et 1 mm thickness)


----------



## ninja_59

Nice site, très beau


----------



## chanonparis1

This is my favor site to learn french cuisine.

The Worldwide Gourmet

i love ro read about recipe and learn about products

What do you think????

"mon amour est là, la cuisine"


----------



## leopoldk

True Dat!!!!


----------



## elgatha

EVOO - Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Everytime Rachael Ray uses this [acro] she makes me crazy.

theCrackedApple.com


----------



## thetincook

We need some spanish terms:

cuchillo- cu-chee-yo knife
cuchara- cu-char-a spoon also tablespoon
cucharadita- cu-char-a-dee-ta teaspoon
tazo- ta-so cup
bolsa- bol-sa bag
chingadera- ching-a-der-a "thing" you can also use cosa

ebullición- e-bu-yi-si-own boil or simmer
parrilla- pa-ri-ya grill
mezcla- mex-cla mix/blend

apio- a-PEE-o celery
pimiento- PI-mi-en-to pepper, usually black
perejil- pe-re-hil parsley
cumino- cu-mi

escoba- es-co-ba broom
jabon- ha-bon soap
piso- pi-so floor


----------



## chefsean

My favorite:

risotto: rizz-OT-Toh - an Italian rice dish that can be served as a starter or main course. Risotto should never be served to Chef Gordon Ramsay unless the cook making it is absolutely certain that the dish is made correctly. [Some people] have an annoying tendency to pronounce the dish, incorrectly, as rizz-Owe-toe and need to get a clue. :lol:

(edited to remove incorrect generalization)


----------



## greg

That would be an incorrect generalization.


----------



## bigboydan

Fun read...


----------



## the_seraphim

blanch - [blansh] - a process of food preparation wherein the food substance, usually a vegetable or fruit, is plunged into boiling water, removed after a brief, timed interval and finally plunged into iced water or placed under cold running water (shocked) to halt the cooking process.


----------



## buonaboy

*esto es caliente*: _what you yell just before you throw a hot sheet pan into the dish area_

*déme esa chingaderra*: _give me that thing at witch I'm pointing furiously at._

*démelo papi*: _I'll be needing that right now!_

*mi manera o la carretera*: _How you explain that, that is just simply the way it is done._

*más rápidamente pinche picasso* : _I'd like you to plate a little faster_

just a few we use around the kitchen,
-ciao
mike


----------



## jappy

Dear Chefs,
i have come across this term, E'SPUMA / ESPUMA, several times in menus but i dont know what it is/where it comes from/what it tastes like etc.
please enlighten...
japvir


----------



## buonaboy

I believe it to mean- "to foam" or "froth" in Italian - I'm pretty sure it's the verb of "schiuma" wich is translated directly to "foam"
-ciao
mike


----------



## rat

Translated from Spanish it means "it foams" probably more accurate.
Foams are nice but very overuesed.


----------



## c cina

for foam - "espuma", which I am sure is close to Italian if not the same.


----------



## frizbee

Why OH WHY did this thread die? LMAO
Are we posting for the brand newbie? Or for the more experienced line/kitchen personnel?


----------



## frizbee

I am posting this from another site...cause OMG it describes it is perfect detail...
I have included the link (to give credit to the author)...Tho i hope it doesnt get me booted!

9 Stages of Weededness : Chef 2 Chef Forums
9 Stages of Weededness

Stage 1: The Clubhouse
You're not busy at all. There is nothing happening. In fact, there is so little business that the few housekeeping things (like maintaining the water in the steam tables) get neglected.

Stage 2: The Fairway
You're now getting some tickets, but there's not enough to really make you focus. This is usually at the very beginning and very end of service. Thoughts of pints and flirting with the waitress fill your mind, while the burger overcooks.

Stage 3: The Green
Now you have plenty of tickets to keep you busy, but not feel rushed. You're in the zone. Meat temps are spot on, ticket modifications are all done, life is good. You feel strong, ready for more action.

Stage 4: The Rough
Your board is beginning to fill. There are no more thoughts of the waitress. You have an increasing number of pans on your stovetop, your grill is filling. You're in the flow, slinging some serious food, working up a good lather. Nothing can stop you.

Stage 5: The Tall Grass
You now have a full board and your tickets aren't getting pulled off the printer right away any more. Your grill, stovetop and friers are all full to capacity. You are now operating at peak efficiency. You're working up a good sweat, there are no wasted motions. You're feeling a little rushed, but that's Ok because you're on top of it. But if anything goes wrong, then that's it for you and you progress to...

Stage 6: The Weeds
Now you have more orders comming in than you are putting out. There is no more physical space to handle the load. You start employing certain "tricks" to get the food out faster. The stress level is building, the expo is getting louder and tickets are now 5 deep at the printer. Ticket times are getting longer. The most important part about this whole thing is that it's a mental thing as well. You start to feel a little panic in the back of your mind. Getting into and leaving the weeds can be in a matter of minutes and you can do it on your own.

Stage 7: The Forest
You're deep now. The printer is going nonstop. You've resorted to sandbagging food. You're mind is starting to move faster than your body, usually to the detriment of the food. Things get dropped, presentations are sloppy, sauces may start to break. Things start to burn. It's at this point that you realize you need help to get through the rush. You start to loose track of the levels of mise-an-place on your station and next thing you know, you gotta run to get something out of the walkin, putting you further behind. Ticket times are consistantly exceeding acceptible limits. Without help or a sudden stop in business, you spiral deeper into...

Stage 8: The Jungle
Nothing can save you now except for a stop in orders. You feel beset on all sides. The tickets are forming a 6-7 foot trail of paper and are curling on the floor. You swear you see pygmies out of the corner of your eye shooting blowdarts at you. Food is comming back at an alarming rate because you didn't get the mods right, the wrong sides went out, the food was over/undercooked. The world is crashing all around you. This stage is ofter occumpanied by, say, an oven going down, or the dishwasher breaking, or some other global event. Rarely is a cook on the line alone in the jungle. For the mentally tough, this is the final stage. This is rock bottom. A fried calamari app can take up to 45 minutes go out (should take 5). The strange thing, though, is that an eerie calm comes over you and the world turns in slow motion, and you start to laugh. There's nothing more you can do.

Stage 9: The Kelp Forest
You're now under water, and you can't breathe. Crabs are pinching your toes and seals are dropping rocks on your head. The only difference between this step and step 8 is purely mental. To get to the Kelp Forest, you experience a total mental break such that you cease to function. You are so overwhelmed that you're found muttering to yourself in a corner, or curled up in the bathroom crying. If you reach the Kelp Forest, you should not be in this line of work. And few people, after reaching the Kelp Forest, continue on in the work.

So there you have it, the 9 Stages of Weededness. I'll admit, in my beginnings in the biz, I did get to the Jungle several times, but I haven't been beyond the Weeds in years. 
How do your worst moments measure on the scale?


----------



## allwellbeing

Awesome thread :smoking:


----------



## voodoo_sopa

*ssnaking*: _snake king_ - staff/staffs that alwez gone missing when the chef is not around

*wayang*: _y-ang_ - staff/staffs that pretending to be doing buzy when the chef/manager doing their rounds...

*KK*: _K-K_ - chef that creates havoc or panicking in the kitchen juz of 1 order only...but the chef also doesnt know wat he's doing..

*Chicago Chef*: _Che-Car-Go chef_ - staff/staffs/chef that making short cut cooking,exp;when out of roux he will simply thicken any sauce by using corn starch..

*Item 86'*: - any thing in the kitchen or menu or even staff dat gone missing or did not turn up to work or dat is out of stock (unavailable)

well these r som terms dat r used in Malaysia hotel...


----------



## hopefulchef

Here are some food items which have different names in Spanish, depending on the country you find them:

A china in Puerto Rico is a Naranja everywhere else. In English it's an orange.
A yautia in Puerto Rico is a malanga in Cuba. Yautia/Malanga is a root similar to a potato but with a lot more fiber and a stronger flavor.
A guineo in Puerto Rico is a banana everywhere else.
A papa in Puerto Rico is a patata in Spain, and in most every other country.
Puerto Ricans refer to mangoes as mangó, while others refer to it as mángo.

I shall return with more.


----------



## iconoclast

here is a .pdf of general and most common terms used in the kitchen along with a wine glossary:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OE6K0KBI


----------



## apprentice_chef

Jayme,

Although your example of bechamel is not wrong and in respect is correct i dont bleive it to be the correct way of makeing a tradtional bechamel, below i have writes a little about a tradtional bechamel

*Bechamel,*

A white sauce made by the combining hot flavoured or seasoned milk with a roux (the original behamel sauce which owes its name to marquis of bechamel, was prepared by adding larage quantities pf fresh cream to a thick veloute,) 
one of the basic sauces, the classic recipe calls for flavoured milk by heating it with a bay leaf a slice of onion and blade of mace or some nutmeg. celery, carrot, ham and/or mushroom peeleings may even be added to this then is left for about 30 mins to infuse,

The italian _balsamella _

sometimes infused with garlic, bay leaf, and/or onion is now a white sauce with nutmeg ,

bechamel commonly refers to a white sauce with simple seasoning 
bechamel is widley used particulary for eggs, vegtables, and gratin dishes, and for filled scallop shells, it can be used as a basis for other sauces made by adding diffrent ingredients

*Bechamel sauce recipe*

Gently heat 500ml of milk with 1 bay leaf, a thick slice of onion and 1 blade of mace remove from the heat just as the milk boils, cover the pan and set aside for at least 30 mins, strain the milk and discard the flavourings. melt 40g butter over a low heat in a heavy based sauce pan(dont want the butter to burn) add 40g flour and stir briskly until the mixture is smooth, without changing colour graduakky stir in the milk and bring to the boil beating well to prevent any lumps forming. season and (according to its use) add a little grated nutmeg. simmer gently for 3-5 mins, stirring from time to time

--------------------------------------------------------------------

thanks guys just thought i would throw my 2cents in


----------



## iconoclast

*à l'ancienne *in the old style

*
à la vapeur
*
steamed

*
à l'etouffée
*
stewed

*
à point
*
medium rare

*
abats
*
organ meats

*
abricot
*
apricot

*
addition
*
bill

*
affiné(e)
*
aged

*
agneau (de lait)
*
lamb (young-milk fed)

*
aiglefin, églefin
*
haddock

*
aigre
*
sour

*
aigre-doux
*
sweet & sour

*
aigrelette (sauce)
*
a sour or tart sauce

*
aiguillettes
*
thin slivers, usually of duckbreast

*
ail
*
garlic

*
aile
*
wing of poultry or game bird

*
aile et cuisse
*
white meat (aile), dark (cuisse), usually chicken

*
aïoli
*
garlicky blend of eggs and olive oil

*
aligot
*
mashed potatoes with fresh Cantal cheese and garlic

*
alose
*
shad

*
alose à l'oseille
*
shad or other fish in light hollandaise garnished with sorrel

*
aloyau
*
loin area of beef

*
alummettes
*
puff pastry strips, also fried matchstick potatoes

*
amande
*
almond

*
ananas
*
pineapple

*
anchoiade
*
puree of anchovies, olive oil, vinegar

*
anchois
*
anchovy

*
andouillette
*
smaller chitterline (tripe) sausage

*
aneth
*
dill

*
anis
*
aniseed

*
arachide
*
peanut oil

*
araignée de mer
*
spider crab

*
ardoise
*
literally "slate" - refers to the day's specialties

*
argumes
*
citrus fruits

*
aromates
*
spices and herbs

*
artichaut
*
artichoke

*
asperge
*
asparagus

*
assiette
*
plate

*
assiette du pecheur
*
assorted fish platter

*
assorti(e)
*
assorted
*au four *baked

*
aubergine
*
eggplant

*
aumonière
*
thin crèpe, filled, wrapped like bundle

*
aurore
*
béchamel or cream sauce with tomatoes

*
automne
*
autumn

*
auvergnat(e)
*
(style) often with cabbage, sausage, and bacon

*
avocat
*
avocado

*
baies
*
berries

*
baies roses
*
pink peppercorns

*
baigne
*
bathes

*
ballotine
*
usually poultry, boned, stuffed, rolled

*
banane
*
banana

*
bar
*
fish, similar to bass

*
Barbarie (canard de)
*
breed of duck

*
barbue
*
brill, fish related to turbot

*
baron
*
hindquarters - lamb, rabbit, etc.

*
barquette
*
small pastry shaped like a boat

*
basilic
*
basil

*
basquaise
*
Basque-style, usually with ham or tomatoes or red peppers

*
bavaroise
*
cold dessert, rich custard with cream and gelatin

*
bavette
*
skirt steak

*
beatilles
*
dish combining various organ meats

*
bécasse
*
woodchuck

*
beignet
*
fritter or doughnut

*
belon
*
prized, flat-shelled plate oyster

*
Bercy
*
fish-stock-based sauce thickened with flour, butter, shallots, white wine

*
berrichonne
*
garnish of braised cabbage, glazed baby onions, chestnuts,bacon

*
betterave
*
beet

*
beurre
*
butter

*
beurre noisette
*
lightly browned butter

*
biche
*
female deer

*
bifteck
*
steak (can be tough)

*
bigarade
*
orange sauce

*
bigarreau
*
cherry

*
Billy Bi, Billy By
*
cream of mussel soup

*
biscuits à la cuillère
*
ladyfingers

*
blanc (de poireau)
*
white part of leeks

*
blanc (de volaille)
*
usually breast of chicken

*
blanquette
*
veal, lamb, chicked, or seafood stew w/rich white sauce

*
blette
*
Swiss chard

*
bleu
*
bloody rare, usually for steak

*
blinis
*
small pancakes

*
boeuf à la mode
*
beef marinated and braised in red wine w/carrots, mushrooms,onions

*
boeuf au gros sel
*
boiled beef, with vegetables and coarse salt

*
boissons (non) comprises
*
drinks (not) included

*
bombe
*
molded, layered ice cream dessert

*
bonne femme
*
home style, meat with bacon,potatoes, mush-rooms, onions

*
bonne femme (fish)
*
with shallots, parsley, mushrooms, potatoes

*
bonne femme (sauce)
*
white wine sauce with shallots, mushrooms, lemon juice

*
bordelaise
*
Bordeaux-style, also brown sauce of shallots, red wine, bone marrow

*
bouchée
*
tiny mouthful, bite-size

*
boudin
*
technically meat sausage, any sausage-shaped mixture; often blood sausage

*
boudin blanc
*
white sausage (veal, chicken, or pork)

*
boudin noir
*
pork blood sausage

*
bouillabaisse
*
Mediterranean fish soup

*
bouilli
*
boiled

*
bouillon
*
light soup or broth

*
boulette
*
meatball or fishball

*
bouquet
*
large reddish shrimp

*
bourdaloue
*
hot poached fruit, sometimes wrapped in pastry

*
bourguignon(ne)
*
Burgundy-style, often with wine, onions, mushrooms, bacon

*
bouribut
*
spicy red wine duck stew

*
bourride
*
fish stew

*
bouteille de
*
bottle of

*
braise
*
live coals; braised

*
braiser
*
to braise, cook meat by browning, then simmering

*
brandade (de morue)
*
warm garlicky purée of salt cod, cream & sometimes mashed potatoes

*
brebis (fromage de)
*
sheep

*
bretonne
*
in the style of Brittany, dish served with white beans

*
bretonne (sauce)
*
white wine sauce with carrots,leeks, celery

*
brioche
*
buttery, egg-enriched yeast bread

*
broche (à la)
*
spit-roasted

*
brochet
*
pike

*
brouillé(e)(s)
*
scrambled, usually eggs

*
brulé(e)
*
literally, burned; dark caramelization

*
brunoise
*
tiny diced vegetables

*
buffet froid
*
cold buffet

*
bugnes
*
sweet fried doughnuts or fritters

*
buisson
*
literally bush; presentation (classically, crayfish)

*
bulot
*
large sea snail

*
cabécou
*
small round goat cheese

*
cabillaud
*
fresh cod

*
Caen (à la mode de)
*
usually cooked in calvados and white wine or cider

*
café (crème) (au lait)
*
coffee (with cream) ( with hot milk)

*
café Liègeois
*
iced coffee served with whipped cream, sometimes ice cream

*
cagouille
*
small snail

*
caille
*
quail

*
calamar
*
squid

*
campagne (de la)
*
country-style

*
canard
*
duck

*
canard à la presse
*
roast duck served with sauce of juices, red wine, cognac

*
canard de Barbarie
*
breed, with strong flavor

*
canard de Nantes
*
also canard de Challans, very delicate-flavored small duck

*
canard de Rouen
*
cross between domestic & wild, smothered not bled, special taste

*
canard sauvage
*
wild duck

*
caneton
*
young male duck

*
canette
*
young female duck

*
cannelle
*
cinnamon

*
carbonnade
*
braised beef stew with beer and onions

*
cardon
*
large, celery-like vegetable in
artichoke family

*
carré d'agneau
*
rack or loin of lamb

*
carré de porc
*
rack or loin of pork

*
carré de veau
*
rack or loin of veal

*
carrelet
*
summer flounder

*
carte
*
menu

*
carvi
*
caraway seeds

*
casse-croute
*
snacks

*
casse-pierre
*
edible seaweed

*
cassis
*
black currant, black currant
liqueur

*
cassolette
*
dish presented in a casserole

*
cassoulet
*
casserole of white beans,
including various meats

*
caudière
*
chowder of fish and potatoes

*
caviar d'aubergine
*
cold eggplant purée

*
céleri
*
celery

*
céleri branché
*
celeriac

*
cèpe
*
large, meaty wild mushroom

*
cerfeuil
*
chervil

*
cerise
*
cherry

*
cerise noire
*
black cherry

*
cerneau
*
walnut meat

*
cervelas
*
garlicky pork sausage, or
seafood sausage

*
cervelles
*
brains, of calf or lamb

*
chair
*
fleshy portion of poultry or meat

*
champêtre
*
rustic, simple presentation

*
champignon
*
mushroom (de bois) wild, (de
Paris) cultivated, (sauvage) wild

*
champignons à la grecque
*
tiny mushrooms cooked
with lemon, olive oil, spices

*
chanterelle
*
pale, curly-capped wild mushroom

*
chantilly
*
sweetened whipped cream

*
chapon
*
capon

*
chapon de mer
*
fish in the scorpion family

*
charcuterie
*
cold cuts, sausages, terrines,
pâtés, also shop selling these

*
chariot (de desserts)
*
dessert cart

*
charlotte
*
molded dessert with ladyfingers,
custard, fruit compote;
cold or hot

*
charolais
*
light-colored cow that produces
high-quality beef

*
chartreuse
*
dish of braised partridge and
cabbage; also a liqueur

*
chasse
*
the hunt

*
chasseur
*
sauce with white wine, shallots,
mushrooms, tomatoes, herbs

*
châtaigne
*
chestnuts

*
chaud(e)
*
hot (or warm)

*
chaud-froid
*
cooked poultry dish served
cold, usually covered with
sauce, aspic

*
chaudrée
*
fish stew, sometimes with potatoes

*
chausson
*
filled pastry turnover, sweet or
savory

*
chemise (en)
*
wrapped in pastry

*
chevreuil
*
young deer

*
chèvre
*
goat cheese

*
chicorée
*
curly endive

*
chiffonnade
*
shredded, herbs and vegetables,
usually green

*
chinchard
*
type of fish

*
chipiron
*
squid


7
*
choix (au)
*
a choice, usually may choose
from several offerings

*
choron
*
Béarnaise sauce with tomatoes

*
chou
*
cabbage

*
chou frise
*
kale

*
chou rouge
*
red cabbage

*
chou vert
*
curly green savoy cabbage

*
choucroute
*
sauerkraut; also dish of sauerkraut,
sausages, bacon, pork,
potatoes

*
chou-fleur
*
cauliflower

*
chous (pâte à)
*
creampuff (pastry)

*
choux de Bruxelles
*
brussels sprouts

*
ciboulette
*
chive

*
cidre
*
cider, apple, or pear

*
citron
*
lemon

*
citron pressé
*
fresh lemonade

*
citron vert
*
lime

*
citronnelle
*
lemon grass (oriental herb)

*
citrouille
*
pumpkin, gourd

*
civelles
*
spaghetti-like baby eels

*
civet
*
stew of game thickened with
blood

*
civet de lièvre
*
jugged hare; stewed hare thickened
with blood

*
clafoutis
*
tart, made with crepe batter and
fruit (usually black cherries)

*
claires
*
oysters (sometimes put in beds
and fattened up before market)

*
clamart
*
garnish of peas

*
clémentine
*
small tangerine, from Morocco
or Spain

*
cloute
*
studded with

*
cochon (de lait)
*
pig (suckling)

*
cochonnaille
*
pork products, usually an
assortment of sausages or
pâtés (first course)

*
cocotte
*
casserole or cooking pot

*
coeur
*
heart

*
coffret
*
box-shaped pastry

*
coing
*
quince

*
colin
*
hake

*
colvert
*
wild duck

*
compote
*
stewed fresh or dried fruit

*
concassé(e)
*
coarsley chopped

*
concombre
*
cucumber

*
confit
*
duck, goose, or pork cooked & preserved in its own fat 

*
confit
*
also fruit or vegetables preserved in sugar, alcohol, or vinegar

*
confiture
*
jam

*
confiture de
vieux garçon
*
varied fresh fruites macerated
in alcohol

*
congeler
*
to freeze

*
congre
*
eel or fish similar to eel

*
contre-filet
*
sirloin taken above the loin, tied
for roasting, braising, grilling

*
convives (la totalité
des)
*
all those gathered at a single
table

*
copeaux
*
shavings

*
coq (au vin)
*
mature rooster stewed in wine

*
coque
*
tiny mild-flavored clam-like
shellfish

*
coque (à la)
*
soft cooked egg, or anything
served in a shell

*
coquelet
*
young, male chicken

*
coquillage
*
shellfish

*
coquille
*
shell

*
coquille St Jacques
*
sea scallop

*
corail
*
egg sac found in scallops,
spiny lobster or cray- fish

*
corbeille (de fruits)
*
basked (of fruit)

*
coriandre
*
coriander

*
côte d'agneau
*
lamb chop

*
côte de boeuf
*
beef blade or rib steak

*
côte de veau
*
veal chop

*
cotelette
*
thin chop or cutlet

*
cotriade
*
Brittany-style fish stew with butter,
potatoes, onions, herbs

*
cou d'oie (de canard)
*
neck skin of goose, stuffed like
a sausage

*
couer de filet
*
thickest (and best) part of beef
filet (usually châteaubriand
steaks)

*
coulis
*
puree of raw or cooked vegetables
or fruit

*
coullibiac
*
hot Russian pâté, usually filled
with salmon and covered with
brioche

*
coupe
*
cup; dessert served in goblet

*
courge
*
squash or gourd

*
courgette
*
zucchini

*
couronne
*
ring or circle, usually of bread

*
couteau
*
knife

*
couvert
*
place setting

*
crabe
*
crab

*
crapaudine
*
preparation of grilled poultry or
game bird, backbone removed

*
crécy
*
carrot garnish, or carrot-based
dish

*
crème chantilly
*
sweetened whipped cream

*
crème fouettée
*
whipped cream

*
crème patissière
*
custard filling for pastries and
cakes

*
crème plombières
*
custard filled with fresh fruite
and egg whites

*
crépinette
*
small sausage patty wrapped in
caul fat

*
cresson
*
watercress

*
cressonade
*
watercress sauce

*
crête de coq
*
cock's comb

*
creuse
*
elongated, crinkle-shelled oyster

*
crevette grise
*
tiny soft-fleshed shrimp that
remains gray when cooked

*
crevette rose
*
small firm fleshed shrimp that
turns red when cooked

*
criste-marine
*
edible algae

*
croquant(e)
*
crispy

*
croque-madame
*
toasted ham and cheese sandwich
topped with an egg

*
croque-monsieur
*
toasted ham and cheese sandwich

*
croquette
*
ground meet, fish, fowl or vegetables
bound with eggs or
sauce

*
croquettes
*
usually coated in crumbs and
deep fried

*
crottin (de chavignol)
*
firm goat cheese

*
croustade
*
usually small, pastry-wrapped
dish (e.g., filled with fruit)

*
croute (en)
*
in pastry

*
croute de sel (en)
*
in a salt crust

*
cru(e)
*
raw

*
crudités
*
raw vegetables

*
crustaces
*
crustaceans

*
cuillère (à la)
*
to be eaten with a spoon

*
cuisse de poulet
*
chicken drumstick

*
cuisson
*
cooking

*
cuissot
*
haunch of veal, venison, or wild
boar

*
cuit(e)
*
cooked

*
cul
*
haunch or rear, usually of red
meat

*
cure-dent
*
toothpick

*
dariole
*
usually a garnish in a cylindrical
mold

*
darne
*
a slice or steak from fish, often
salmon

*
dattes
*
dates

*
daube
*
stew, usually meat

*
daurade
*
dorade or sea bream, similar to
porgy

*
décortiqué(e)
*
shelled or peeled

*
dégustation
*
tasting or sampling

*
déjeuner
*
lunch

*
délice
*
delight, usually used to
describe a dessert

*
demi-deuil
*
poached (usually chicked) with
truffles inserted under skin.
Also could be sweetbreads with
a truffled white sauce

*
demi-glace
*
concentrated beef base

*
désossé(e)
*
boned

*
diable
*
with a peppery (often mustard
based) sauce

*
dieppoise
*
dieppe style, white wine, mussels,
shrimp, mushrooms,
cream

*
digestif
*
after-dinner drink - liqueur

*
dinde
*
turkey ham

*
dindon(neau)
*
turkey in general

*
discretion (à la)
*
on menu usually refers to wine
without limit, at customer's discretion

*
dodine
*
cold, boned stuffed duck

*
dos
*
back, also refers to meatiest
portion of fish

*
dos et ventre
*
back and front; both sides (usually
fish)

*
douceurs
*
sweets or dessets

*
doux, douce
*
sweet

*
duglere
*
white, flour-based sauce with
shallots, white wine, tomatoes,
and parsley

*
duxelles
*
chopped mushrooms and shallots
sauteed in butter, mixed
with cream

*
eau du robinet
*
tap water

*
écailler
*
to scale fish, also an oyster
opener or seller

*
échalotes
*
shallots

*
échine
*
spare ribs

*
écrevisse
*
freshwater crayfish

*
éffiloche
*
frayed, thinly sliced

*
églefin, aiglefin
*
haddock

*
émincé
*
thin slice, usually of meat

*
encornet
*
small squid

*
endive
*
chicory or belgian endive

*
entrecôte
*
beef rib steak

*
entrecôte mâitre d'hotel
*
with herb butter

*
entrecôte marchand de vin
*
with sauce of red wine
and shallots

*
entrée
*
first course

*
entremets
*
sweets

*
épaule
*
shoulder of veal, lamb, mutton,
pork

*
épi de mais
*
ear of sweet corn

*
épices
*
spices

*
épinard
*
spinach

*
escabeche
*
sardines or marinated raw fish
(vinegar or lemon juice and
herbs)

*
escalope
*
thinly slices meat or fish, usually
cut at an angle

*
escargot
*
land snail

*
escargot à l'alsacienne
*
simmered in riesling,
baked with garlic and parsley
butter stuffing

*
escargot de Bourgogne
*
land snail with butter,
garlic, and parsley

*
escargot petit-gris
*
small land snail

*
espadon
*
swordfish

*
estofinado
*
fish stew from Auvergne
w/dried cod, eggs, garlic, cream

*
estouffade
*
stew of beef, pork, onions,
mushrooms, orange zest,
red wine

*
estragon
*
tarragon

*
été
*
summer

*
étrille
*
small crab

*
étuvé
*
cooked in own juice, braised

*
éventail (en)
*
cut into fan shape (vegetables
or fish)

*
façon (à ma)
*
my way (of preparing a dish)

*
faisan(e)
*
pheasant

*
farandole
*
rolling cart, usually of desserts
or cheese

*
farci(e)
*
stuffed

*
farine
*
flour

*
faux-filet
*
sirloin steak

*
fenouil
*
fennel

*
fera
*
salmonlike lake fish

*
fermé(e)
*
closed

*
ferme(fermier)
*
farm-fresh

*
feu de bois (au)
*
cooked over a wood fire

*
feuille de chêne
*
oak-leaf lettuce

*
feuille de vigne
*
vine leaf

*
feuilletage (en)
*
(in) puff pastry

*
feuillete au foie gras
*
puff pastry layered with
sausage and foie gras (extravagant
first course)

*
fèves
*
broad beans or favas

*
ficelle (à la)
*
tied with a string; also small,
thin baguette

*
figue
*
fig

*
(au) fil
*
(caught on a) line, not netted
(fish)

*
financière
*
madeira sauce with truffle juice

*
fines de claire
*
elongated crinkle shelled oysters
(fattened up in beds)


9
*
flageolets
*
small, pale green kidneyshaped
beans

*
flagnarde, flaugnarde
*
hot fruit-filled batter cake

*
flamande (à la)
*
flemish style, usually with cabbage,
carrots,
potatoes, bacon

*
flambe
*
flamed

*
flamiche
*
savory tart with rich bread
dough crust

*
flamiche aux poireaux
*
leek and cream tart

*
flan
*
sweet or savory tart or crustless
custard pie

*
flanchet (de veau)
*
flank (of veal)

*
fletan
*
halibut

*
fleur
*
flower

*
fleurons
*
puff pastry crescent

*
florentine
*
with spinach

*
foe de veau
*
calf's liver

*
foie
*
liver

*
foie gras d'oie (de canard)
*
liver of fattened goose
(duck)

*
foies blonds de volaille
*
chicken livers; chicken
liver lousse

*
foin (dans le)
*
cooked in hay

*
fond
*
cooking juices from meat, used
to make sauces; also, bottom

*
fond d'artichaut
*
heart and base of artichoke

*
fondant
*
melting; as in melted sugar flavored
and used for icing

*
forestière
*
garnish of wild mushrooms,
bacon and potatoes

*
four (au)
*
baked in oven

*
fourchette
*
fork

*
fourre
*
stuffed

*
frais, fraiche
*
fresh

*
fraise
*
strawberry

*
fraise des bois
*
wild strawberry

*
framboise
*
raspberry

*
frangipane
*
almond custard filling

*
frappe
*
drink served very cold or with
ice

*
frémis
*
(quivering); barely cooked (oysters)

*
friandises
*
sweets, petits fours

*
fricadelles
*
fried minced meat patties

*
fricandeau
*
thinly sliced veal or rmp roast,
braised with vegetables, white
wine

*
fricassé(e)
*
ingredients braised in wine with
butter and/or cream added;
stewed

*
frisée
*
curly, usually endive

*
frit(es)
*
french fries

*
fritons
*
coarse pork rillettes or minced
spread (includes organ meats)

*
fritot
*
small organ meat fritter

*
friture
*
frying; also refers to preparation
of small fried fish (ex.
smelts)

*
froid(e)
*
cold

*
fromage
*
cheese

*
fromage blanc
*
smooth low-fat cheese, similar
to cottage cheese

*
fromage de tête
*
head cheese, usually pork

*
fromage maigre
*
low-fat cheese

*
fruit de la passion
*
passion fruit

*
fruits confits
*
preserved fruits; generally
refers to candied fruits

*
fruits de mer
*
seafood

*
fumé(e)
*
smoked

*
fumet
*
fish stock

*
galantine
*
boned poultry or meat stuffed,
rolled, cooked, glazed with
gelatin, cold

*
galette
*
crêpe made with buckwheat
flour

*
galette
*
round, flat pastry, pancake or
cake; sweet or savory

*
gambas
*
large prawns

*
garbure
*
generally a hearty soup of
beans, cabbage, and pork or
fowl

*
garni(e)
*
garnished

*
garniture
*
garnish

*
gâteau
*
cake

*
gaufre
*
waffle

*
gayettes
*
small sausage made with pork
liver and bacon

*
gelée
*
aspic

*
genièvre
*
juniper berry

*
genoise
*
sponge cake

*
germiny
*
garnish of sorrel; sorrel and
cream soup

*
gésier
*
gizzard

*
gibelotte
*
fricassée of rabbit in red or
white wine

*
gibier
*
game

*
gigot
*
leg, usually of lamb (d'agneau)

*
gigot de mer
*
a preparation; usually large
pieces of monkfish (lotte),
oven-roasted

*
gigue (de)
*
haunch (of) certain game meats

*
gingembre
*
ginger

*
girofle
*
cloves

*
girolle
*
delicate, pale, orange wild
mushroom 10

*
glace
*
ice cream

*
glacé(e)
*
iced, crystallized or glazed

*
glaçons
*
ice cubes

*
gougère
*
cheese flavored chou pastry
(puff)

*
goujonnettes
*
generally describes small slices
of fish, ex sole, usually fried

*
goujons
*
small catfish; or any small fish;
or small piece; breaded & fried

*
gourmandises
*
sweetmeats

*
gousse (d'ail)
*
clove (of garlic)

*
graine de moutarde
*
mustard seed

*
graisse
*
fat

*
graisserons
*
crisply fried pieces of duck or
goose skin; cracklings

*
grand veneur
*
usually a brown sauce for
game, with red currant jelly

*
granite
*
water ice

*
gras
*
fatty

*
gras-double
*
tripe baked with onions and
white wine

*
gratin
*
crusty-topped dish; also refers
to a casserole

*
gratin dauphinois
*
baked casserole of sliced potatoes
w/cream and sometimes
cheese

*
gratin savoyard
*
baked casserole of sliced potatoes
w/bouillon,
cheese, butter

*
gratiné(e)
*
having a crusty, browned top;
also onion soup

*
grattons
*
crisply fried pices of pork,
goose or duck skin; cracklings

*
gratuit
*
free

*
grecque (à la)
*
cold vegetables, usually mushrooms,
marinated in oil, lemon,
water

*
grelot
*
small white bult onion

*
grenade
*
pomegranate

*
grenadin
*
small veal scallop

*
grenouille (cuisses de)
*
frog legs

*
gribiche (sauce)
*
mayonnaise with capers, cornichons,
and herbs

*
grillade
*
grilled meat

*
grillé(e)
*
grilled

*
griotte
*
shiny, slightly acidic reddish
black cherry

*
grive
*
thrush

*
grondin
*
type of ocean fish used in fish
stews such as bouillabaisse

*
gros sel
*
coarse sale

*
groseille
*
red currant

*
gruyère
*
hard, mild cheese

*
hachis
*
minced or chopped meat
preparation

*
hareng
*
herring

*
haricot
*
bean

*
haricot blanc
*
white bean; usually dried

*
haricot de mouton
*
stew of mutton and white beans

*
haricot rouge
*
red kidney bean; also preparation
of red beans in red wine

*
haricot vert
*
green bean, usually fresh

*
hiver
*
winter

*
hochepot
*
thick stew, usually oxtail

*
homard
*
lobster

*
hongroise (à la)
*
Hungarian-style, usually with
paprika and cream

*
hors-d'oeuvre
*
appetizer; also can efer to a
first course

*
huile
*
oil

*
huile d'arachide
*
peanut oil

*
huile de pépins de raisins
*
grapeseed oil

*
huitre
*
oyster

*
hure de porc
*
head of a pig or boar; usually
headcheese preparation

*
hure de saumon
*
a salmon "headcheese", prepared
with salmon meat, not
the head

*
ile flottante
*
classically layered cake covered
w/whipped cream, w/custard
sauce

*
ile flottantes
*
floating island of meringue in
crème anglaise

*
imperatrice (à l')
*
usually rice pudding dessert
with candied fruit

*
indienne (à l')
*
East Indian style, usually with
curry powder

*
infusion
*
herb tea

*
jambon
*
ham; also refers to thigh or
shoulder of meat, usually pork

*
jambon cru
*
usually salt cured or smoked
ham that has been aged but
not cooked

*
jambon de Bayonne
*
raw, dried, salt-cured ham

*
jambon de Paris
*
lightly salted, cooked ham, very
pale in color

*
jambon de York
*
smoked, English-style ham,
usually poached

*
jambon d'oie (canard)
*
breast of fattened goose (duck),
smoked or salted or sugar
cured

*
jambonneau
*
pork knuckle

*
jambonnette
*
boned and stuffed knuckle of
ham or poultry

*
jardinière
*
garnish of fresh cooked vegetables

*
jarret de veau
*
stew of veal shin

*
Jésus de morteau
*
smoked pork sausage from the
Franche-Comté

*
jeun(e)
*
young


11
*
joue
*
cheek

*
julienne
*
slivered vegetables (sometimes
meat)

*
jus
*
juice

*
kir
*
crème de cassis and white
wine (usually, sometimes red)

*
kir royal
*
crème de cassis and champagne

*
kougelhopf
*
sweet, crown-shaped Alsatian
yeast cake w/almonds and
raisins

*
lait
*
milk

*
laitance
*
soft roe (often herring) or eggs

*
laitue
*
lettuce

*
lamproie
*
lamprey (eel shaped fish)

*
langouste
*
clawless spiny lobster; sometimes
called crawfish or crayfish

*
langoustine
*
clawed crustacean, smaller
than lobster or spiny lobster
(prawn)

*
langue (de boeuf)
*
tongue (of beef)

*
languedocienne
*
garnish, usually of tomatoes,
eggplant, and wild cèpe mushrooms

*
lapereau
*
young rabbit

*
lapin
*
rabbit

*
lapin de garenne
*
wild rabbit

*
lard
*
bacon

*
lardon
*
cube of bacon

*
larme
*
(teardrop); a very small portion
of liquid

*
lèche
*
thin slice of bread or meat

*
léger(e)
*
light

*
légume
*
vegetable

*
lemelle
*
very thin slice

*
lieu (jaune)
*
pollack, a prized small (yellow)
saltwater fish

*
lièvre
*
hare

*
limande
*
sole-like ocean fish, not as firm
as sold

*
limande sole
*
lemon sole

*
lisette
*
small mackerel

*
lit
*
bed

*
lotte
*
monkfish or angler fish; a large
firm-fleshed ocean fish, rich in
flavor

*
lou magret
*
breast of fattened duck

*
loup (de mer)
*
Mediterranean fish, also known
as bar, similar to striped bass

*
lyonnaise (à la)
*
in the style of Lyon, often garnished
with onions

*
macédoine
*
diced mixed fruit or vegetables

*
macérer
*
to steep, pickle or soak

*
mâche
*
lamb's lettuce, a tiny, dark
green lettuce

*
madeleines
*
small tea cakes

*
madère
*
madeira

*
magret de canard (d'oie)
*
breast of fattened duck
(or goose)

*
maigre
*
thin, non-fattening

*
mais
*
corn

*
maison (de la)
*
of the house, or restaurant

*
maître d'hôtel
*
head waiter; also compound
butter

*
maltaise
*
orange-flavored hollandaise
sauce

*
mandarine
*
tangerine

*
mange-tout
*
literally, eat it all; podless green
bean, snow pea, type of apple

*
mangue
*
mango

*
manière (de)
*
in the style of

*
maquereau
*
mackerel

*
maraichère (à la)
*
market-garden style; dish or
salad that includes various
greens

*
marbré(e)
*
marbled

*
marc
*
distilled residue of grape skins
or other fruit after they've been
pressed

*
marcassin
*
young wild boar

*
marchand de vin
*
wine merchant; also a sauce
made with red wine, meat
stock, shallots

*
marché
*
market

*
marée (la)
*
literally the tide; usually used to
indicate that seafood is fresh

*
marennes
*
flat-shelled, green-tinged plate
oysters; village where raised

*
mareyeur
*
wholesale fish merchant

*
marine
*
marinated

*
marinière (moules)
*
mussels cooked in white wine
with onions, shallots, butter,
herbs

*
marjolaine
*
marjoram; also, multilayered
chocolate and nut cake

*
marmite
*
small covered pot; also a dish
cooked in a small casserole

*
marquise (au chocolat)
*
rich chocolate mousse
cake

*
marron
*
large chestnut

*
matelote (d'anguilles)
*
freshwater fish stew (or of eels)

*
mauviette
*
wild meadowlark or skylark

*
médaillon
*
round piece or slice

*
mélange
*
mixture or blend

*
méli-mélo
*
an assortment of fish and/or
seafood, usually served in a
salad


12
*
melon de cavaillon
*
small canteloupe-like melon

*
ménagère (à la)
*
in the style of a housewife
(simply prepared), onions,
potatoes, carrots

*
menthe
*
mint

*
menthe poivrée
*
peppermint

*
menu d'affairs
*
businessman's lunch

*
menu de la mer
*
seafood menu

*
menu dégustation
*
tasting menu

*
menu du marché
*
fresh ingredients picked up by
chef at market that day

*
menu du terroir
*
regional menu

*
menu gastronomique
*
extravagant or richly luxurious
specialties

*
mets
*
dish or preparation

*
mets selon la saison
*
seasonal preparation

*
meunière (á la)
*
fish seasoned, floured, fried in
butter, served with lemon and
parsley

*
meurette
*
in, or with, a red wine sauce;
also a Burgundian fish stew

*
meurette
*
red wine sauce w/mushrooms,
onions, bacon, carrots

*
miel
*
honey

*
mignardises
*
petit fours

*
mignonette
*
small cubes, usually of beef;
also refers to coarsely ground
peppercorns

*
mijoté(e) (plat)
*
simmered (dish or preparation)

*
mille-feuille
*
refers to puff pastry

*
mimosa
*
garnish of chopped hard
cooked egg yolks

*
minute (à la)
*
prepared at the last minute

*
mirabeau
*
garnish of anchovies, pitted
olives, tarragon and anchovy
butter

*
mirabelle
*
yellow plum

*
mirepoix
*
cubes of carrots and onions, or
mixed vegetables in braising
for flavor

*
miroton (de)
*
slices (of); also stew of meats
flavored with onions

*
mitonnée
*
a simmered soup-like dish

*
mode (à la)
*
in the style of

*
moelle
*
beef bone marrow

*
moka
*
refers to coffee; coffee-flavored
dish

*
montagne (de)
*
from the mountains

*
montmorency
*
garnished with cherries

*
morceau
*
piece or small portion

*
morille
*
wild morel mushroom

*
mornay
*
cheese sauce

*
morue
*
salted or dried and salted codfish

*
mouclade
*
creamy mussel stew; sometimes
flavored with curry

*
moule
*
mussel

*
moule de parques
*
Dutch mussels; usually fattened
in beds

*
moule d'Espagne
*
large mussel, ofted served raw
as part of seafood platter

*
moules marinières
*
mussels cooked in white wine,
shallots, butter, herbs

*
moules-frites
*
snack of steaming bowl of mussels,
French fries w/mayonnaise

*
mousse
*
light, airy mixture; sweet or
savory

*
mousseline
*
ingredients lightened with
whipped cream or egg whites
(sauces)

*
mousseron
*
tiny, delicate, wild mushroom

*
moutarde (à l'ancienne en)
*
mustard (coarse
grained)

*
mouton
*
mutton

*
mulet
*
mullet, a rustic-flavored ocean
fish

*
mure
*
blackberry

*
muscade
*
nutmeg

*
museau de porc (boeuf)
*
vinegared pork (beef)
muzzle

*
myrtille
*
type of blueberry

*
mystère
*
cone-shaped ice cream
dessert; also merringue/ice
cream/choc sauce

*
nage (à la)
*
aromatic poaching liquid
(served in)

*
nantua
*
sauce of crayfish, butter cream
and truffles; also garnish of
crayfish

*
nappe
*
covered; as with a sauce

*
nature
*
refers to simple, unadorned
preparations

*
navarin
*
refers to lamb or mutton

*
navet
*
turnip

*
niçoise
*
w/tomatoes, onions, anchovies,
olives

*
nid
*
nest

*
nivernaise
*
in the style of nevers, with carrots
and onions

*
noilles
*
noodles

*
noisette
*
hazelnut; hazelnut flavored

*
noisette
*
also refers to small round piece
(such as potato) browned in
butter


13
*
noix
*
walnut; nut; nut sized

*
normande
*
refers to fish or meat cooked
with apple cider or calvados; or
sauce of seafood, cream,
mushrooms

*
normande
*
also dessert with apples, usually
served with cream

*
nouilles à l'alsacienne
*
noodles, usually with butter and
cream

*
nouveau (nouvelle)
*
new or young

*
nouveauté
*
a new offering

*
noyau
*
stone or pit

*
oeuf à la coque
*
soft-cooked egg

*
oeuf brouillé
*
scrambled egg

*
oeuf dur
*
hard-cooked egg

*
oeuf en meurette
*
poached egg in red wine sauce

*
oeuf mollet
*
egg simmered in water for 6
minutes

*
oeuf poche
*
poached egg

*
oeuf saut à la poêle
*
fried egg

*
oeuf sur le plat
*
fried egg

*
oeufs à la neige
*
(in the snow) sweetened
whipped whites poached in
milk/in custard

*
oeufs au jambon
*
eggs and ham

*
offert(e)
*
offered; free or given

*
oie
*
goose

*
oignon
*
onion

*
omble chevalier
*
member of trout family with firm
flaky flesh from white to deep
red

*
omelette
*
aux fines herbs; au fromage
(cheese); au jambon (ham)

*
onglet
*
cut similar to beef flank steak;
biftek, and entrecote (can be
tough)

*
oreilles (de porc)
*
ears (of pig)

*
orties
*
nettles

*
ortolan
*
tiny wild bird (now protected)

*
os
*
bone

*
oseille
*
sorrel

*
oursin
*
sea urchin

*
ouvert
*
open

*
paillard (de veau)
*
thick slice (of veal)

*
pailles (pommes)
*
fried straw potatoes (finely
shredded)

*
paillettes
*
cheese straws, usually made
with puff pastry and
Parmesan cheese

*
pain
*
bread

*
paleron
*
shoulder of beef

*
paletot
*
(coat) skin bone and meat of
fattened duck or goose

*
palmier
*
palm-leaf-shaped cookie made
of sugared puff pastry

*
palmier (coeurs de)
*
palm hearts

*
palombe
*
wood or wild pigeon

*
palourde
*
prized medium sized clam

*
pamplemousse
*
grapefruit

*
panache
*
mixed; liberally used menu term
to denote any mixture

*
panade
*
thick mixture used to bind (flour
and butter, bread
crumbs, etc.)

*
panais
*
parsnip

*
pané(e)
*
breaded

*
panier
*
basket

*
pannequet
*
rolled crêpe filled with sweet or
savory mixture

*
papillote (en)
*
cooked in parchment paper or
foil

*
paquets (en)
*
(in) packages or parcels

*
parfait
*
a dessert mousse; also
mousse-like mixture of chicken,
duck liver, etc.

*
parfum
*
flavor

*
parisienne (à la)
*
varied garnish, always includes
fried potato balls tossed in meat
glaze

*
parmentier
*
dish with potatoes

*
partager
*
share

*
passe-pierre
*
edible seaweed

*
pastèque
*
watermelon

*
pastis
*
refreshing long, cool drink;
anise liqueur or flavor w/ice
and water

*
pastise
*
anise liqueur

*
pâte
*
pasta; pastry dough

*
pâtes
*
pasta

*
pâte à choux
*
cream puff pastry

*
pâte brisée
*
pie pastry

*
pâte sablée
*
sweeter, richer than pâte
sucrée

*
pâte sucrée
*
sweet pie pastry

*
pâté
*
molded, spiced, minced meat, baked and served hot or cold

*
pâté en croute
*
pate baked in pastry crust

*
pâtisserie
*
pastry

*
pâtissier
*
pastry chef

*
patte
*
paw, foot, or leg or bird or animal

*
patte blanche
*
small crayfish

*
patte rouge
*
large crayfish

*
paupiette
*
thin sice of meat, usually beef or fish, filled, rolled, then wrapped 

*
pavé
*
thick slice of boned beef or calf's liver; any thick slice; also kind of pastry

*
paysan(ne) (à la)
*
country style; garnish of carrots, turnips, onions, celery, bacon

*
peau
*
skin

*
pêche
*
peach

*
pêche melba
*
poached peach with vanilla ice cream and raspberry sauce

*
pêcheur
*
usually refers to fish preparations

*
pelure
*
peelings, such as truffles, used for flavorings

*
perce-pierre
*
samphire, edible seaweed

*
perche
*
perch, finely flavored fresh water fish

*
perdreau
*
young partridge

*
perdrix
*
partridge

*
périgourdine (à la)
*
sauce, usually with truffles and foie gras

*
persil
*
parsley

*
petit déjeuner
*
breakfast

*
petit-pois
*
small green peas

*
petits fours
*
tiny cakes and pastries

*
petits-gris
*
small land snail

*
petoncle
*
tiny scallop, similar to bay scallops

*
pets de nonne
*
small, dainty fried pastry

*
pibale
*
small eel, also called civelle

*
pièce
*
portion or piece

*
pied de mouton
*
meaty, cream-colored wild mushroom; also sheep's foot

*
pied de porc
*
pig's foot

*
pigeonneau
*
young pigeon or squab

*
pignons
*
pine nuts, or pignoli

*
pilau, pilaf
*
rice booked with onions and broth

*
piment (poivre) de Jamaïque
*
all spice

*
piment doux
*
sweet pepper

*
pince
*
claw; also tongs used when eating snails or seafood

*
pintade
*
guinea fowl

*
pintadeau
*
young guinea fowl

*
pipérade
*
basque dish of peppers, onions, tomatoes, and often scrambled eggs

*
pipérade au jambon
*
above served on slice of ham

*
piquant(e)
*
sharp or spicy tasting

*
pique
*
larded; studded

*
pissaladière
*
a flat open-face tart garnished with onions, olives, anchovies; a Nice-style pizza

*
pissenlit
*
dandelion (leaves)

*
pistache
*
pistachio nuts

*
pistil de safran
*
thread of saffron

*
pistou
*
sauce of basil, garlic, olive oil; also a rich vegetable soup

*
pithiviers
*
classic puff pastry dessert filled with almond cream

*
plat
*
a dish

*
plat principal
*
main dish

*
plate
*
flat-shelled oyster

*
plateau
*
platter

*
plateau de fruits de mer
*
seafood platter (raw & cooked combined)

*
plates côtes
*
part of beef ribs usually used in pot-au-feu

*
pleurote
*
oyster mushroom

*
plie franche
*
flounder

*
plombières
*
dessert of vanilla ice cream, candied fruit, kirsch, whipped cream

*
pluches
*
leaves of herbs or plants, generally used for garnish

*
poché(e)
*
poached

*
pochouse
*
freshwater fish stew prepared with white or red wine

*
poêlé(e)
*
pan-fried

*
pointe (d'asperge)
*
tip (of asparagus)

*
poire
*
pear

*
poireau
*
leek

*
poires belle hélène
*
poached pears served on vanilla ice cream with hot chocolate sauce

*
pois
*
peas

*
poisson
*
fish

*
poitrine
*
breast (of meat or poultry)

*
poitrine demi-sel
*
unsmoked slab bacon

*
poitrine fumée
*
smoked slab bacon

*
poivrade
*
peppery brown sauce of wine, vinegar, and cooked vegetables (strained)

*
poivre
*
pepper

*
poivre frais de Madagascar
*
green peppercorns

*
poivre noir
*
black peppercorns

*
poivre rose
*
pink peppercorns

*
poivre vert
*
green peppercorns

*
poivron (doux)
*
sweet bell pepper

*
polenta
*
cornmeal cooked with butter and cheese 

*
pommade (en)
*
usually refers to a thick, smooth paste

*
pomme
*
apple

*
pomme en l'air
*
caramelized apple slices usually served with blood sausage

*
pommes (de terre)
*
potatoes

*
pommes à la vapeur
*
steamed or boiled potatoes

*
pommes à l'anglaise
*
boiled potatoes

*
pommes allumettes
*
very thin fries
*pommes boulangère *potatoes cooked with the meat; gratin with onions, sometimes bacon

*
pommes dauphinoise
*
basked dish of sliced potatoes w/milk, garlic, cheese

*
pommes dauphine
*
mashed potatoes mixed with chou pastry, shaped into balls & fried

*
pommes duchesse
*
mashed potatoes with butter, egg yolks, nutmeg garnish

*
pommes en robe
*
potatoes cooked with skins on

*
pommes frites
*
French fries

*
pommes gratinées
*
baked dish of potatoes, browned, often with cheese

*
pommes lyonnaises
*
potatoes sautéed with onions

*
pommes paillés
*
potatoes cut into julienne strips, then fried

*
pommes pont-neuf
*
classic fries, cut 1/2 x 2-1/2

*
pommes soufflées
*
small thin slices of potato fried twice (inflate like pillows)

*
porc (carré de)
*
pork (loin)

*
porc (côte de)
*
pork (chop)

*
porcelet
*
young suckling pig

*
porto (au)
*
with port

*
portugaises
*
type of oyster

*
potage
*
soup

*
pot-au-feu
*
boiled beef with vegetables, often served in two or more courses

*
pot-de-crème
*
individual custard or mousse like dessert, often chocolate

*
potée
*
hearty soup of pork and vegetables,generally cabbage and potatoes

*
poularde
*
fattened hen

*
poule d'inde
*
turkey hen

*
poule faisane
*
female pheasant

*
poulet (rôti)
*
chicken (roast)

*
poulet basquaise
*
basque style chicken, with tomatoes and sweet peppers

*
poulet de Bresse
*
high-quality, free-running, cornfed chicken

*
poulet de grain
*
corn-fed chicken

*
poulet fermier
*
free-range chicken

*
poulpe
*
octopus

*
pousse-pierre
*
edible seaweed

*
poussin
*
baby chicken

*
praire
*
small clam

*
pralin
*
ground caramelized almonds

*
primeur
*
refers to early fresh fruits and vegetables

*
printanière
*
garnish of spring vegetables, cut into dice or balls

*
prix fixe
*
fixed-price menu

*
prix net
*
service included

*
profiterole
*
chou pastry desssert, filled with ice cream and topped with chocolate

*
provençal(e)
*
in the style of Provence; with garlic, tomatoes, olive oil

*
prune
*
fresh plum

*
pruneau
*
prune

*
ptes (fraiches)
*
pasta (fresh)

*
purée
*
mashed

*
quenelle
*
dumpling, usually of veal, fish, or poultry

*
quetsch
*
small purple damson plum

*
queue (de boeuf)
*
tail (oxtail)

*
rable de lièvre (lapin)
*
saddle of hare (rabbit)

*
radis
*
small red radish

*
radis noir
*
large black radish

*
ragout
*
stew, usually of meat

*
raie
*
skate (fish)

*
raifort
*
horseradish

*
raisin
*
grape

*
ramequin
*
small individual casserole, also small tart

*
rapé(e)
*
grated or shredded

*
rascasse
*
scorpion fish

*
rave
*
root vegetables - celery, turnip, radish

*
ravigote
*
thick vinaigrette sauce w/vinegar, white wine, shallots, herbs, mayonnaise

*
réchauffer
*
to reheat

*
reine-claude
*
greengage plum

*
reinette
*
fall and winter variety of apple

*
rémoulade
*
sauce of mayo, capers, mushrooms, herbs, anchovies, gherkins

*
rillettes (d'oie)
*
minces spread of pork (goose), or duck, fish, rabbit

*
rillons
*
usually pork belly, cut up and cooked 'til crisp

*
rince doigt
*
finger bowl

*
ris d'agneau
*
lamb sweetbreads

*
ris de veau
*
veal sweetbreads

*
rivière
*
river

*
riz à l'imperatrice
*
cold rice pudding with candied fruit

*
riz complet
*
brown rice

*
rognonnade
*
veal loin with kidneys attached

*
rognons
*
kidneys

*
romarin
*
rosemary

*
rondelle
*
round slice

*
rosette (de porc)
*
dried sausage (of pork) usually from Beaujolais

*
rosé
*
rare (meat)

*
rôti
*
roast

*
rouelle (de)
*
slice of meat or vegetable cut at an angle

*
rouget (rouget barbet)
*
sweet, red-skinned fish commonly called red mullet; smaller, better

*
rouille
*
thick, spicy, rust-colored sauce, w/olive oil, peppers, tomatoes,garlic

*
roulade
*
roll, often stuffed

*
roulé(e)
*
rolled

*
roux
*
butter and flour mixed together
to thicken sauce

*
sabayon
*
light sweet sauce of egg yolks, sugar, wine, flavoring, whipped as cooked

*
sable
*
shortbread-like cookie; also sweet pastry dough

*
safran
*
saffron

*
saignant(e)
*
very rare (for the cooking of meat)

*
saint pierre
*
mild, flat, white ocean fish; john dory

*
saint-germain
*
with peas

*
saint-hubert
*
sauce poivrade with chestnuts and bacon added

*
saint-jacques (coquille)
*
sea scallop

*
saison (suivant la)
*
according to the season

*
salade aux noix
*
green salad with walnuts dressed with walnut oil

*
salade folle
*
mixed salad, usually including green beans and foie gras

*
salade panachée
*
mixed salad

*
salade verte
*
green salad

*
salé(e)
*
salted

*
salicorne
*
edible algae

*
salmis
*
stewlike preparation of game birds or poultry

*
salpicon
*
diced vegetables, meat and /or fish in a sauce

*
salsifis
*
salsify, or oyster plant

*
sandre
*
perchlike freshwater fish

*
sang
*
blood

*
sanglier
*
wild boar

*
sarriette
*
summer savory; also called poivre d'âne

*
saucisse
*
small fresh sausage

*
saucisson
*
large dried sausage

*
saucisson de Lyon
*
pork sausage with garlic, pepper, sometimes truffles or pistachios

*
sauge
*
sage

*
saumon (sauvage)
*
salmon (wild, non-cultivated)

*
saumon d'Ecosse
*
scottish salmon

*
saumon fumé
*
smoked salmon

*
saupiquet
*
classis aromatic wine sauce thickened with bread crumbs

*
sauté(e)
*
browned in fat

*
sauvage
*
wild

*
savarin
*
yeast-leavened cake shaped like a ring, soaked in sweet syrup

*
savoyarde
*
usually, flavored with Gruyère cheese

*
scarole
*
escarole

*
seiche
*
large squid

*
sel
*
salt

*
selle
*
saddle (of meat)

*
serpolet
*
wild thyme

*
service (non) compris
*
service (not) included

*
serviette
*
napkin

*
sirops
*
flavored syrup w/mineral water, seltzer, lemon soda (bar or cafe)

*
smitane
*
sauce of cream, onions, white wine and lemon juice

*
soissons
*
dried or fresh white beans

*
sole normande
*
sole poached in cider, garnished with mussels, shrimp, cream sauce

*
sorbet
*
sherbet

*
soubise
*
onion sauce

*
souffle
*
light sweet or savory mixture, served hot or cold

*
steack
*
beef steak

*
stockfish
*
salted and air-dried codfish

*
succes au pralin
*
meringue cake flavored w/caramelized almonds, layered w/butter cream

*
sucre
*
sugar

*
suprême
*
a veal- or chicken-based white sauce thickened with flour and cream

*
suprême
*
a boneless breast of poultry or a filet of fish

*
tablier de sapeur
*
tripe that is marinated, breaded,and grilled

*
tagine
*
spicy North African stew of veal, lamb, chicken, or pigeon with vegetables

*
tanche
*
tench, a freshwater fish with mild, delicate flavor

*
tapenade
*
blend of black olives, anchovies, capers, olive oil, lemon juice

*
tarama
*
mullet roe, often made into a spread of the same name

*
tart tatin
*
caramelized upside-down apple pie

*
tartare
*
chopped raw beef, seasoned and garnished with raw egg, etc.

*
tarte
*
tart; open-face pie or flan, usually sweet

*
tarte au fromage
*
cheesecake

*
tartine
*
open-face sandwich; buttered bread

*
tasse
*
cup

*
tendre
*
tender

*
tendrons
*
cartilaginous meat cut from beef or veal ribs

*
terrine
*
earthenware container; also mixture cooked in the container

*
tête de veau (porc)
*
head of veal (pork), usually used in headcheese

*
thé
*
tea

*
thon
*
tuna

*
thym
*
thyme

*
tian
*
earthenware gratin dish; also vegetable mixture cooked in dish

*
tiède
*
lukewarm

*
tilleul
*
lime or linden blossom herb tea

*
timbale
*
small mold; mixture prepared in mold

*
topinambour
*
Jerusalem artichoke

*
tortue
*
turtle

*
toulousaine
*
Toulouse-style; usually with truffles or sweetbreads; cock's combs, etc.

*
tournédos
*
center portion of beef filet, usually grilled or sautéed

*
tournédos rossini
*
sauteed tournedos garnished with foie gras and truffles

*
tourteau
*
large crab with large claws full of deliciously sweet meat

*
tourtière
*
shallow cooking vessel; also pastry dish filled w/apples and/or prunes

*
tranche
*
slice

*
travers de porc
*
spare ribs

*
tripes à la mode de Caen
*
beef tripe, carrots,onions, leeks, spices, cooked w/cider and brandy
*tripoux *mutton tripe

*
trompettes des mort
*
dark brown "horn of plenty" mushrooms

*
tronçon
*
cut of meat or fish (sliced from widest part)

*
truffe (truffé[e])
*
truffle (with truffles)

*
truite
*
trout

*
truite saumonée
*
salmon trout

*
tuile
*
literally, tile; delicate almond-flavored cookie

*
turban
*
usually mixture or combination of ingredients cooked in ring mold

*
turbot(in)
*
turbot (small turbot) considered the finest of fish (and most expensive)

*
vacherin
*
dessert of baked meringue,with ice cream and cream; also a cheese

*
vallé d'ange
*
region of Normandy; also garnish of cooked apples and cream

*
vanille
*
vanilla

*
vapeur (à la)
*
steam(ed)

*
veau
*
veal

*
velouteé
*
veal or chicken based sauce thickened with flour

*
venaison
*
venison

*
ventre
*
belly or stomach

*
venus
*
American clam

*
verjus
*
juice from unripe grapes; once used in sauces instead of vinegar

*
vernis
*
large, fleshy clam

*
vert-pré
*
watercress garnish, sometimes includes potatoes

*
verviene
*
lemon verbena (herb tea)

*
vessie (en)
*
cooked in a pig's bladder (usually a chicken)

*
viande
*
meat

*
vichy
*
with glazed carrots; also a brand of mineral water

*
vichyssoise
*
cold, creamy leek and potato soup

*
vierge (beurre)
*
whipped butter sauce with salt, pepper, and lemon juice

*
vierge (huile d'olive)
*
virgin olive oil

*
vieux (vieille)
*
old

*
vigneron
*
wine grower

*
vinaigre (vieux)
*
vinegar (aged)

*
vinaigre de Xeres
*
sherry vinegar

*
vinaigrette
*
oil and vinegar dressing

*
vivant(e)
*
living

*
vivier
*
fish tank

*
vol au vent
*
puff pastry shell

*
volaille
*
poultry

*
Xeres
*
sherry (vinegar)

*
yaourt
*
yogurt

*
zeste
*
citrus peel, with white pit removed


----------



## mjpcobb

that is really funny to me that dictionary is spelled wrong...I'm lame...


----------



## iconoclast

why doesnt page two load?


----------



## pembroke

You should also include 
Commis Chef- the least paid chef who does all the really, really ****** jobs that all the other chefs avoid. 

wikipedia.org/wiki/Commis_Chef The lowest ranked chef in a kitchen. Responsible for basic food preparation


----------



## aman april

i needed it for an exam.. If there's something u want to add more terms please do so thanks alot


----------



## bernice jerard

Hilarious XDD


----------



## hypersonicfan

Thanks for this!  My husband knows NOTHING about cooking but insists on regularly correcting me with regards to the appropriate terms.


----------

